# db galing k dun? mhirap b work dun? s tingin mu kak



## START2010

Hi everyone,

I am starting learning Tagalog since some weeks and received  followings from friends which i really can't understand. Could you please help me to translate it?

db galing k dun? mhirap b work dun? s tingin mu kakayanin q kya un?

Thanks a lot!

START2010


----------



## niernier

It's definitely an SMS message, so you will also need good decoding skills to understand the text.  Here is how it should be written in correct Tagalog. 

*Di ba galing ka doon? Mahirap ba work doon? Sa tingin mo kakayanin ko kaya iyon?*

Aren't you from that place? Is the work difficult? Do you think I can do it?


----------



## START2010

Ohh yes, it was a text message 

Maraming salamat, now i understand what it means 

START2010


----------

